# Ipod, comment on l'éteint?!



## Alexandre (1 Décembre 2001)

Ca fait un drole d'effet de ne pas pouvoir l'éteindre. Dans le help, j'ai fini par dégoter l'info comme quoi si la machine est inactive pendant un moment elle s'éteint. Inactif, c'est quoi? mis en pause ou en train de jouer un morceau. Il joue sans arrêt quelque chose, c'est un peu curieux, non?


----------



## vincent absous (1 Décembre 2001)

Il se met certes en veille tout seul solon un délai fixé par toi même mais tu peux l'éteindre en restant appuyé quelques secondes sur le bouton "stop/pause"


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (3 Décembre 2001)

sans oublier l'appui simultané play  + menu qui le fait rebooté, so comme moi tu le débranche sans l'éjecter de iTunes ....

(tout est dans l'aide de iPod, la doc papier est nulle ...)


----------

